# New departure triple Speed



## tuscankid (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi, Anyone here ever put a new departure triple speed on your bike?
My question, I am having difficulties adjusting the cable.
Please pm me with how to do.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 24, 2014)

Slide the cable housing strap along the top tube of the frame until the slack is gone from the cable, and then cinch it down with the binder bolt.
Then set your handlebar mount shift lever to the middle position of the three.
While looking through the window cutout in the shifter housing that is threaded on to the axle, Turn the cable adjusting barrel, until the end of the first link of the shifter chain is flush with the end of the axle.
Then tighten the jam nuts on both the cable adjuster barrel and the axle/shifter housing.


----------



## carlitos60 (Jun 27, 2014)

*Great!!!!*



cyclingday said:


> Slide the cable housing strap along the top tube of the frame until the slack is gone from the cable, and then cinch it down with the binder bolt.
> Then set your handlebar mount shift lever to the middle position of the three.
> While looking through the window cutout in the shifter housing that is threaded on to the axle, Turn the cable adjusting barrel, until the end of the first link of the shifter chain is flush with the end of the axle.
> Then tighten the jam nuts on both the cable adjuster barrel and the axle/shifter housing.






*That's What we Need, Team Help without Unnecessary Comments or Questions!!!

Great Job, 
cyclingday 

*


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 27, 2014)

Did anyone, besides me, catch the irony of that last post? V/r Shawn


----------



## okozzy (Jun 27, 2014)

*Yeah...*

I think we all caught it, funny and sad at the same time.




Freqman1 said:


> Did anyone, besides me, catch the irony of that last post? V/r Shawn


----------



## vincev (Jun 27, 2014)

Thats no fun.Oops that was an unnecessary comment.


----------



## tuscankid (Jun 27, 2014)

*Thank You*

Thank You cyclingday day for your help.
I greatly appreciate it.
When is the bike in low gear, when the cable is taut or loose ?
Thanks Again,
Steve


----------

